# Score!!!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I have a list of things I have to get during the year for my haunt. It is February and we only have 244 days left! Well my inventory list is almost compete because I scored three items that I needed for my haunt. I got a toilet and a sink from my neighbors boyfriend who works as a plumber in an apartment complex. I have to still find a faucet, but that shouldn't be too hard of a find. I also have to build a base, but that should be easy. This is the best part it was free and delivered to my house! I did throw in a six pack, but it was worth it! Here is the photos to this score:



















Now you would think that was a pretty good score, but today I was at an Estate Sale and I found a refrigerator for $10. It is the refrigerator with the glass door, so I could take out the compressor, drill holes and maybe put a guy inside trying to get out than escape just when the person passes by. I just have to clean it really good inside than add blood!  I also got the candle stick holders and shelf thrown in with the deal with a spool of string not shown in the picture. Here is the photos of this score:










Oh and I thought I would add a picture of my latest prop because I didn't want to start another thread. This is something I've been wanting to have sticking out of my ceiling for awhile. I don't think a bedroom would be complete without an arm sticking out of the ceiling. Here is my photo:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The toilet sitting next to the fridge is really every man's dream.
Great scores there, and the arm coming through the ceiling is....well..... something you just don't see everyday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> The toilet sitting next to the fridge is really every man's dream.


ROFL...That is so true!!!!!!  Just add beer and it is the closest thing to heaven!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

LOVE the frig. So many possibilities. Does the light inside it work?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

You could clean the fridge out but it looks so good right now. you will take away the aged look. Of course maybe that is an ok trade off for not dying of some mold or bacteria, but hey it's worth the risk for the look right?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There is just no telling what will make a haunter happy, mmmmm a sink and a toilet. And I thought I picked up strange stuff. 
And by the way, that toilet, frig combo, needs a flat screen tv to make it complete.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

At one point I had been looking for a sink and toilet for my "psycho" scene but I was NOT willing to stop and pick one up on the side of the road. I do have limits! Congrats on your score....love the fridge. You certainly do find some interesting sales...the only stuff I can find down here is old clothes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We just remodeled a bathroom and would have gladly donated the old toilet and vanity sink to you, Joisey. All you would have had to do is drive down here to get them

Just thinking about what you might have planned for that toilet is scaring me already, oh Mistress of Bloody Props:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score, I like your idea for the fridge. The arm made me think abut how to use an arm or hand like that with our ceiling fan. Maybe I'll just use a hand as the fan pull switch.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Love it. You allways got to ask everyone you know what they can get. I want to build a Vortex tunnell and mount it on a trailer to make it easier to get it around,so sunday at church I was talking to some guys and low and behold when I was talking about getting back into the haunting game.. I got a 20 foot boat trailer for free.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats joisey! thats a really interesting score. and the hand through the ceiling is awesome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats on your score. That is really a realistic hand coming out of the ceiling. Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> Congrats on your score. That is really a realistic hand coming out of the ceiling. Do you remember where you got it?


It's probably the guy she has chained in the attic trying to escape through the ceiiling- mwahahahaha!:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> It's probably the guy she has chained in the attic trying to escape through the ceiiling- mwahahahaha!:googly:


Sssshhhhh....Roxy! That conversation was between you and me! I just hope I get a year out of it before it starts to decay! 



scareme said:


> Congrats on your score. That is really a realistic hand coming out of the ceiling. Do you remember where you got it?


Scareme I have to find out who was the seller, but I got it from SharpObject and she got it off of ebay.



Spiderclimber said:


> You could clean the fridge out but it looks so good right now. you will take away the aged look. Of course maybe that is an ok trade off for not dying of some mold or bacteria, but hey it's worth the risk for the look right?


I'm only going to clean the inside and leave it like it is on the outside. I'm going to drill holes in it for air and have my ex husband take the compressor out, so if I decide I'm going to put a person in it than I will feel like it is safe.



sharpobject said:


> LOVE the frig. So many possibilities. Does the light inside it work?


Yes the light works, but only when the refrigerator is on. I think the refrigerator works because the fan goes on when it is plugged in, but I would keep the light and rewire it so I can use it. No sense having some unnecessary electric bills.

Also thanks everyone for the interesting comments! It is good to let people know of particular items you need so if they come across it than you will be in good shape. I've been looking on craigslist, but I would of saved a lot of time if I just mentioned it to my neighbor like I did.  Now I have my neighbors constantly asking me if I want something before they throw it out.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

scareme said:


> Congrats on your score. That is really a realistic hand coming out of the ceiling. Do you remember where you got it?


Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180419526947&category=70976&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sharon - would your flicker circuit work with the frig? That would be creepy.


----------



## medusaPA (Feb 22, 2011)

Sharon how long does your Haunt last? I would love to help scare the **** out of ppl


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Elaine the flicker circuit would look really cool in the refrigerator. I will have to experiment with a few lights to see what works best. Irene that would be so cool if you could help. My haunt is from 6pm to 9pm on October 31st. I am hoping I will have three new rooms added this year. I am far from you, but if you wanted to crash at my place I would love to have you.I supply food and beer for the actors.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great score for all items, but the fridge is AWESOME!!!


----------



## medusaPA (Feb 22, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> Elaine the flicker circuit would look really cool in the refrigerator. I will have to experiment with a few lights to see what works best. Irene that would be so cool if you could help. My haunt is from 6pm to 9pm on October 31st. I am hoping I will have three new rooms added this year. I am far from you, but if you wanted to crash at my place I would love to have you.I supply food and beer for the actors.


Since the 31st is on a monday you should have it at least Sat and Sun night too!!!! Then I can help, can't on 31st cuz daughter is only 5 and I have to take her trick or treating


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sharon, I can easily see a person in that fridge. That would scare the crap out of people. I'd go the easy route, but I know that's not your style..lol. I'd have 3 tap lights in there...one on the floor, one on each side. When people came near, the actor would step on the tap light and hit the 2 on the walls to illuminate him/her as guests go by. Kind of like banging on the walls while pressing his face up against the glass, but hitting the light while doing it. then it's easy to turn them back off till needed again. Like I said, that's the no brainer way I do stuff cause I have a wiring disability..lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

medusaPA said:


> Since the 31st is on a monday you should have it at least Sat and Sun night too!!!! Then I can help, can't on 31st cuz daughter is only 5 and I have to take her trick or treating


I would like to have it on the weekend before Halloween, but I'm not sure if I will have enough actors. Last year was my first haunt and the cops came by to tell me to keep the people off the road. The cops really didn't give me any trouble, but I'm not sure if they would if I did it more than one day. I am still feeling out the situation and keeping it to one day for a couple of years. I am going to talk to my township committee to see if I can get a can donation going for the seniors in my town. I really don't want to deal with money, but I'm hoping raising food for seniors might be a good idea. If I do that this year than I can help someone in need and also maybe keep the cops off my back! If everything works out than I will do more than one day after this Halloween. So maybe you will want to do it next year! 



trishaanne said:


> Sharon, I can easily see a person in that fridge. That would scare the crap out of people. I'd go the easy route, but I know that's not your style..lol. I'd have 3 tap lights in there...one on the floor, one on each side. When people came near, the actor would step on the tap light and hit the 2 on the walls to illuminate him/her as guests go by. Kind of like banging on the walls while pressing his face up against the glass, but hitting the light while doing it. then it's easy to turn them back off till needed again. Like I said, that's the no brainer way I do stuff cause I have a wiring disability..lol.


Actually that isn't a bad idea. I am taking in all the suggestions and seeing what works best. Thanks for the idea it is definitely a good one!


----------

